# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Projekti i Biennales së Venecias

## Pentesilea

Thnx amico per kete surprize te bukur me te cilen hapa diten sot
Pershendetje nga Pente






Nje dite te nxehte qershori, ishte viti 2003 pas
Krishtit, ne periferine e qytetit te Udines qe
shtrihet ndermjet Venezias - Triestes- dhe
Villah(Austrise), pershkroi me shpejtesine e drites
nje mesazh qe erdhi nga sistemi planetar i internetit.
Ishte nje mesazh qe po ta lexoje diten e kishin
"farketuar" engjejt, po ta lexoje naten ishte veper e
vete Djallit.
Nuk ka mundesi .., belbezova. nuk mund te ndodhi diçka
e tille.
..............................
Mesazhi thoshte:
i nderuar z.Jasa
po ju shkruajme nga Fondacioni Pistoletto di Biella
lidhur me projektin tone per Biennalen e Venecias (
ekspozite e perdyvjeteshme).
Michelangelo Pistoletto, artist me fame
internacionale, do te prezantoje ne te 50-ten 
Ekspozite Internacionale te Artit te Biennale te
Venecias, projektin e tije te fundit " Love
Difference", Levizje Artistike per nje politike
Intermesdhetare.
Ne brendesi te " Utopia Station" nen kujdesin e Molly
Nesbit, Rikrit Tiravanija e Hans Ulrich Obrist,
projekti Love Difference, perpiqet te krijoje nje
hapesire takimesh, nje salle mbledhjesh te hapur ne
"perplasjen.." me personalitete dhe perfaqesues te
vendeve te mesdheut perfaqesuar ne kete ekspozite.
Projekti i prezantuar nga Michelangelo Pistoletto,
kerkon te prezantoje nepermjet nje tryeze ne formen e
e detit te Mesdheut, rrethuar nga karrike te vendeve
te mesdheut, nje hapesire takimesh te kulturave te
ndryshme.
Gjate ekspozimit te 50-te te Artit Internacional, nga
15 qershori deri me 2 nendor te 2003, projekti i
Michelangelos do te veproje duke funksionuar si nje
zyre per zhvillimin e raporteve ndermjet Love
Difference dhe fondacioneve te tjera, insitucioneve
dhe subjekteve qe veprojne ne zonen e Mesdheut.
Nepermjet ketij mesazhi kerkojme te verifikojme
angazhimin Tuaj te merrni pjese materialisht ne
projektin Love Difference, duke na ndihmuar te
prezantojme nje karrike tradicionale shqipetare, per
ta perdurur rreth tryezes se Mesdheut te Michelangelo
Pistoletto.
Koha ne dispozicion eshte teper e ngushte,kini afat
vetem tre dite dhe do te ishte nje mekat neqoftese nuk
do te arrinit te prezantoni kulturen shqipetare ne nje
rast te tille.
Duke ju falenderuar paraprakishte per disponibilitetin
Tuaj,
pershendetje te sinqerta
Filippo Fabbrica e Raffaele Cumani - Venecia- 6
qershor -2003 ora 11,21
... besoj se mesazhi eshte teper i qarte
- jo, po.. s'ka kohe s'ka para, ..
- Nuk ka rendesi, ka shpirt. ka Shqiperi. ka . Lidhje
.
- Lidhje.?
- Po po, Lidhje! Kujdes, gjithshka ka Lidhje me
Gjithshka. E kaluara e tashmja dhe e ardhmja
ekzistojne ne te njejtin rrafsh ne nje prezence te
Perjeteshme. Ne jetojme ne nje Prezence te
Perjeteshme, shpjegimet tona per fenomenet .. mvaren
nga arsyetimet tona, pra duam te masim dhe te
pershkojme infinitin me kufizimet simbolike, meter,
sekonda etj.
- Nuk po kuptoj me.
- Nisu, ecè.! Vrapo ne rrugen qe te eshte hapur o
udhetar, rruga do te mesoje drejtimin, hapi do te
tregoje kohen, shpirti do te udheheqe drejte Shpirtit.
ço poltronen e Skenderbeut ne Venecia, poltronen e
Mbretit Shqipetar qe shpetoi boten e Krishtere per 25
vjet dhe qe u flijua vete per 500 vjet. Dergoje fronin
mbreteror shqipetar ne Republiken e Venetikut, bota le
te zgjohet dhe te mesoje te Verteten.
- Cilen te vertete..?
- Qe shqipetaret dhe venecianet apo venedikasit keni
qene te lidhur prej mijra vitesh. Shume dokumenta
"flene" akoma neper arkivat.
- Cilet arkiva..?
- Zed, foli. Tani fillo punen, vrapo .
Ishte kjo biseda qe pata me guiden time Zed. 
Mora ne telefon miken time Mardena Kelmendi. Hej Mad,
i thashe, keshtu punet. por Zedi po me ndihmon dhe me
tregoi dhe projektin e poltrones, eshte ne formen e
nje froni mbreteror, si mendon?!
Ylli, jam ne tren tani dhe per pak ore mberrije me
Vitoren ne Zvicer, na presin ne Lugano per takimin me
rastin e Pervjetorit te Lidhjes se Prizrenit, do
bisedoj me Aliun, Nazmiun dhe te tjere, flit me
Kolin.Ciao.
Linja u ndrepre, Madi ishte larg por kjo s'kish
rendesi, ne jemi shume te lidhur saqe i them je nje
nga motrat e mija, mbase e vetmja.. Mare ne telefon
Kolin ( Sokol Galanxhi) keshtu punet i them, eja me
thote s'kemi kohe. Nisem, me pak para ne xhep dhe pak
litra karburant ne veturen time te vjeter Passat. Ka
kohe qe smbaj dot ore dore, ndjej forte pulsin tim dhe
nuk i duroj dot rripat, megjithese syte me jane mesuar
me akrepa shoh vazhdimisht shigjeten e karburantit te
benzines, sikur te me pyesin sa eshte ora mund t'ju
them 11 litra benzine afro 90 kilometra ne rruge te
drejte jashte qytetit.pa semafore.
Ne nje cep te Roncadelles ( qyteze prane Oderzos dhe
Trevizos) me priste Koli. U futem ne shtepi, nje vile
e madhe trekateshe e Kontit Morò te Venecias me
origjine 1200-ta. Ketu banon dhe Madi. Ketu kane
kaluar dhe jane ndimuar me qindra shqipetare nga te
gjithe trevat. me dhjetra e dhjetra familje. Madi
zemerluani eshte nje lloj nène si ato poetet pa emer,
po me shume poezi per jeten.
Me Kolin u konsultuam dhe shkuam tek nje miku yne
italian, Pierluigi.. Mua mos ma nxirrni emrin ,tha i
shkreti, jam ne prag te falimentimit po humbas vilen,
fabriken me duket dhe familjen. Me beso yll, me
rrefehet, kam punuar 50 vjet per çfare..? dhe shan ne
italisht me ate dialektin e tij veneto.
Ne fabriken e Pierluigit, fillojme pune diten e shtune
date 7 qeshor ora 9°. Fllojme e zgjedhim materialin,
derrasa, pllaka kompensate, etj. marrim nje poltrone
te mikut tone dhe e perdorim si nje gjysem model per
kembet, ndenjesen dhe mbeshteteset e duarve. I them
Kolit te ulet ne poltronen e Pierit, i vendos prane
derrasen dhe hedh skicen e pare . mbi koken e Kolit
del madheshtore nje Shqiponje.. me dy koka. jo
simetrike. Bejme fotografite e para dixhitale, ne
brendesi te shqiponjes bejme nje zemer te madhe. Oh,
sa bukur thote Koli. E pelqen dhe tere familja e mikut
tone italian, megjithe hallet qe kane. 
Zemren e kisha menduar ta realizoja ne kristal
artificjal transparent me damare ne te kuq. por
s'kisha kohe per shume eksperimente. Po sikur te veme
nje kryq, me thote Koli. Shume bukur, i them , e kisha
kete ide por me besdiste ndonje paragjykim paksa
fetar. 
Pse ? pyet Koli. Ok,ok, i them ka lidhje me
Skenderbeun, aleatin e Venetikut, kryqi shkon, ok!
Ora 22.e shtune,poltrona u ngrit, djerse dhe lote te
mshehur gezimi, emocion misterioz qenka jeta.
Futemi ne vilen e Pierit te pime nje gote. Flasim te
tree biseda pa lidhje. Pieri eshte i dobet energjik
dhe shume ironik, tallet me fatin e tij. ne me
t'tonin. I thame disa shishe me vere te mire, shkojme
te fleme ne vilen e kontit Morò, prane fantazmave,
qelive te burgut dhe pusit brenda bodrumeve te viles
ku konti mbyste debitoret e tije , nen vigjilencen e
rrepte te qenit besnik Atos, qe keto dite nderoi jete.
E djele, ora 6 e mengjesit. Nisem me Pierluigin per ne
Rimini. Dite pushimi por dhe dite per takime pune,
takojme persona te interesuar per projektin tone
lidhur me skulpturat dhe aredimin me kristal
artificiale. Kuriozitet , por s'ka fonde nga ky takim.
Pieri ka sy te trishtuar. Per shqipetarin varferia
eshte varferi, per italianin varferia do te thote
vdekje poshte ures. pa familje. Kthehemi pasdite vone
te lodhur dhe mu kujtua nje shprehje e vjeter e imja:
e djela ketu mban era pordhe.
E hene . mengjes, ne vilen e kontit Morò zgjimi behet
ne disa faza. Ne sallonin ku fle mbi nje krevat
portativ shoh fytyren e Marios qe rreshket si fantazme
mbi mermer. Syzet e tija te trasha veshur me avull me
zmadhojne si lente pasqyrat e vjetra te salles ku ai
kalon, hap nje dere te vogel ne fund dhe del te ujise
ne baçen prapa. Shoh bishtin e Atosit si atene qe i
shkon prapa, emigranti Staver qe fle me duart e
kryqezuara mbi bark me goje te hapur dhe me nje
gerrhime te lehte stabile, fle i qete dhe pak i
merzitur ai. Babai i Kolit qe te gjithe i therrasim
Gjyshi, me sheh ne sy dhe me pyet: ta zgjoj Kolin?, pa
i thene po ka vajtur tree here dhe i troket forte me
ton zyrtar: çohu te thashe se po te presin.
Koli, eshte nje djale simpatik nga Berati, rreth 38
vjeç. Kaçurrel me nje bishtez te vokel prapa si pirat,
sy çapken dhe 120 kg peshe neto, e di pse me ke marre
mua , me thote, se une i ngjaj Skenderbeut, qeshim.
Nuk dua te hyje ne privatin e jetes se tij por dua te
tregoj se ai ka kryer nje aksident te rende me kamion
ne autostrade ne nendor te 2002. Ishim prane tije ato
çaste ne spiatlin e Padoves. dhe Zoti beri nje
mrekulli qe ai shpetoi. Pasojat jane hekura ne kembe,
gjuri i demtuar, por Koli eshte nje Turbodiezel
Ai e ka te veshtire te "levize". por,  kur fillon merr
mire. Ishte e hene dhe punuam tere diten deri vone ne
darke kur erdhi Madi nga Zvicra. 
U mblodhem te gjithe se bashku ne veranden e saj dhe
pime vere me akull, fjalet gurgullonin nga njeri
shpirt tek tjetri, Venecia, Zvicra, Lugano, Zyrich.
shqipetaret. ZED ! 
Zed eshte emri i nje guide shpirterore qe ka ardhur
apo qe po kalon ketej.. Mesazhi i tije eshte qe
inteligjenca e shpirtit duhet te udheheqe popujt te
duhen te komunikojne . te argetohen, te ndertojne.
Te kerkosh nje jete te stimuluar te punosh duke u
argetuar keto jane moto e grupit tone artistik Zed. 
Me pak fjale.., na kerkuan nje karrike shqipetare,
menduam nje poltrone dhe beme nje Fron Mbreteror !
Te marten date 10 qershor, me ora 15, e 30 minuta u
nisem me  furgonin e vjeter Citroen te Pierluigit me
gjysem depozite me nafte une Madi dhe Koli. Fronin
mbreteror te quajtor ne italisht Poltrona Princi i
Arberit e shtrime dhe e lidhem ne furgon, reshirat dhe
ngjyrat akoma nuk ishin thare mire, futem dhe nje
karro te vogel dore me dy rrota, u nisem.
Per gjysem ore pa pushim kenduam me ze te çjerre kenge
nga me te ndryshmet, ishte thjeshte nje shperthim
entuziazmi, nga pjesa qe kish ngelur, mbase.
Me pas zerat pushuan dhe zhurma monotone e motorrit
diezel na shoqeroi deri ne fillimin e rruges Mestre -
Venecia ku u gjendem nga te dy anet te rrethuar me
dete. 
Madheshtia e kesaj pamje ta heq çdo negativitet apo
lodhje. Profili disi i larget dhe i hum,bur nga avujt
e kanaleve detare i qytetit te Venecias e ben dhe me
magjepes kete udhetim. 
Citroeni ben dy xhiro rreth piazzale  Roma dhe
parkojme ne nje vend te ndaluar, gjobe e sigurte..
Froni u zbrit nga furgoni u mbeshtet ne karrocen e
ngushte dhe te larte, u lidh me kujdes pas saj dhe
grupi yne mori drejtim drejt korsise N°. 1 dhe 41 te
anijeve te vogla te sherbimit urban te Venecias qe
quhen vaporetto. Nje grup shqipetaresh na njohu dhe na
shoqeruan deri tek moli, ishte nje udhetim jo me shume
se 5 minuta ne kembe.. Ishte diçka prekese, nga Kosova
dhe Shqiperia ky grup ashtu si kot. u mblodh rreth
nesh dhe me nje fare ngurimi te pershpejtuar filluan
te na pyesnin dhe te kujdeseshin per kete udhetim, .
moren ne dore karrocen, disa dolen perpara per ti
hapur rrugen mes vizitoreve te shumte turisteve nga e
gjithe bota, disa te tjere reth 10 - 15 qendruan prapa
prane nesh. Na ofruan kafe dhe çka te deshironim, por
ne ishim tashme te dehur dhe te papire. Nje grup i
vogel shqipetaresh po shoqeronte per ne zemren e
Venezias Fronin Mbreteror te Skenderbeut, o Zot !
Vaporetto u ankorua ne stacioin tone, i motrem leje
komandatit dhe na buzeqeshi miqesisht sikur te pohonte
qe s'kishim nevoje ti luteshim shume, diçka qe dihej..
qe duhej. 
Duhej te zbrisnim per ne Biennale, dy stacione pertej
te famshmes piazza San Marco. Madi shkrihej nga
kenaqesia e ketij udhetimi dhe me keq se turistet
japoneze bente çdo sekonde fotografi dhe u buseqeshte
udhetarevet sikur t'u thoshte e shihni ja Froni Yne
Mbreteror, imagjinoni tani Mbretin.
Ne ate skaj te Venecias per nje çast bota mu rrotullua
ne nje tjeter dimension. pashe fytyrat e prekura te
shqipetarevet qe i takuam dhe na percollen me emocion,
turistet qe na fotografonin nga çdo ane rreth nesh,
komandantin e vaporettos qe na pershendeti. thuajse
ushtarakisht, piaza S. Marco dhe prane saj ne te
djathte poshte harqeve veneciane rrugica e famshme e
shqipetarevet me mbishkrimin: calle degli albanesi.
mbase ne kulturen tone tipike shqipetare bota na
koncepton me mire me nje fron mbreteror se sa me nje
poltrone presidenciale me kater rrota.?!
Sirena e fuqishme e nje vapori gjigand me solli ne
vete. Nje moster i bardhe anglez teper luksoz ku vetem
12 ashensore kristali pershkonin katet e pafund te
tije te japin goditjen dhe me pas idene se çdo te
thote turizem lluksoz.. neper oqeane.
Zbritem ne stacionin e Biennales, po prisnim te na
merrnin. Telefoni u drodh ne xhep, ciao sono Filippo
Fabbrica ... keni ngaterruar stacion duhet te zbrisnit
ne Arsenale, pra nje stacion me pare.
Nuk kishim kohe materiale., Koli filloi te terhiqte
karrocen kishim perpara tree ura te medha me qindra
shkalle dhe nje diell pervelues krejt te pameshirshem
per ne. Prane shkalleve karrocen e terhiqja une, Koli
e shtynte nga poshte, hekurat ne kembe i jipnin nje
dhimbje therese, fytyrat tona u djersiten dhe u
deshperuan nga kjo situate teper e sforcuar pa pike
shije nga ana artistike apo aventureske. Fillova ti
shaj italianet dhe nervat po me linin. Ky fron
mbreteror po e tepronte ca. Ca si shume, bile. U
kerkua dhe s'po e gjeja pse pikerisht mua, ne nje kohe
qe te tjeret e kishin refuzuar si te pamundur, u be me
ndihmen dhe ne masen e Kolit, kaloi nga njera vile ne
tjetren, po udhetonte me traget neper Venecia dhe tani
nuk mjaftonin te tera keto por duhet ta mbanin dhe mbi
shpatulla si Krishti kryqin ne rrugen e mundimeve. dhe
te gjitha keto PSE?
- sepse. koha ju rezervon te papritura , me tha Zed,
keshtu do ta mbroni me shume do ta duani me shume dhe
do ta ruani.te shkoje ne vendin e saje..
po mos te ishin shenja te tjera me siguri qe keto
lloje mesazhesh mund t'i gjykoja si pjelle e
subkoshences apo e lodhjes per frymezim. por Zedi
eshte nje guide e vjeter dhe e mençur eshte nje shenje
ne horizontin mes tokes dhe qiellit.
Madi mu afrua dhe me dha kurajo, daj Yll mos u dorezo
shihe Kolin se çfare perpjekje po ben, e pabesueshme,
pastaj tha me shaka, turistet nuk fotografojne shume
per fronin se sa per shprehjen e fytyres suaj
aristokrate qe po mbani kete peshe sikur ju kane
abandonuar hamejte, ha ha ha..
Mu duk sikur piva nje pepsi ne ate moment.
Ne stacionin e Arsenale na priste nje vajze e shkurter
bjonde. Io mi chiamo Valeria, me tha. Ishte nga
Palermo dhe u entuzjasnmua kur pa punen tone. Me
siguri ky eshte nje nga peshqeshet me te bukura per
Michelangelon, shtoi ajo. Ecem disa minuta ne kembe
duke nderruar turnet me Kolin. Ne hyrje te Biennales
na dhane paset dhe u lejuam te kalonim, brenda eshte
zone ushtarake.
Biennale eshte si nje lagje artistike ku prane skafeve
te policise sheh relike detare anije te 800-tes, vinça
te vjeter dhe plot skena te tjera origjinale te
perdorura nga regjisoret e Hollivudit deri tek te
famshmit italiane si Felini etj. Rrugica te vjetra,
binare trenash fantazme, artiste te rinj franceze qe
shperthejne nga ambicja, arabe te mshehur dhe
pasanike, koketa veneciane te sherbimit, puntore te
skelave (zakonisht siçiliane e jugore) dhe tre
shqipetare me nje fron mbreteror qe dihasin dhe
djersijne nga lodhja. 
Ja ku eshte pavioni per ju, na thote Valeria. Futemi
ne nje dere mesjetare te larte. Erresira na mbuloi
syte per nje çast, pas pak pamja erdhi, morem fryme te
habitur, perballe nesh tre fuçija ngjitur cep me cep
ngriheshin larte, me tej nje trung kasapi kish te
ngulur dhjetra thika te ndryshme, me tej nje veture
epoke ishte e ndare ne mijra copa qe vareshin ne ajer
me fije te holla çeliku, ne nje ekran te madh tre
dimensional projektohej e zmadhuar lekura e patates ku
efektet e regjisorit te bente te besoje sikur shihje
plaka e pleq pafund ne nje parajse
vegjetariane.Artsiste turq kishin sjelle kuaj prej
druri qe i kish ngrene deti, te demtuara nga arme
zjarri, momente dhe emocione te kufizuara me art ne
materie pa kohe dhe koordinata historike, emocion
thjesht, jo kuptim rregullash. shabllone shkollash
sintetike.
Grupi i fondacionit qe na priste u afrua dhe na
pershendeti, u krijua nje lloj orbite e menjehereshme
rreth fronit. Si neper dhembe u degjua : O Dio.! O
Zot, thashe dhe une, ç'ka?!
Ne sallen perpara nesh, e stilit te 800-tes, shtrihej
nje tavoline e madhe pasqyre kristali ne lartesine nga
dyshemeja rreth 40 cm, dimensionet ishin afersishte
10x5 metra, perreth saj kishte karrike nga me te
ndryshmet, druri, kashte, hekuri ..ne dimensionet e
nje karrikeje normale si ato te kuzhines, kishin
sjelle dhe dy stola. Froni u vendos prane murit
perballe, pas disa çastesh u vendos ne faqen tjeter te
murit ku spikate nje dritare me permasa te medha dhe
teper e larte. Harqet e dritares hynin ne nje simetri
harmonike me stilin e fronit, por. mermerimat
fluturonin kudo rreth e perqark, pak tension.
Caro mio, me thote nje italian, dimi tutto- ja kthej .
Ne donim diçka tipike shqipetare, me thote ai, kjo
poltrone eshte e madhe , eshte gati dy metra e larte
dhe na mbyt objektet e tjera, karriket e stolat.
O Zot, i madhi Zot, them me vete. Ju, i drejtohem
perfaqesuesit italian, na keni ftuar dhe propozuar
t'ju realizojme nje poltrone tipike shqipetare, kjo
eshte tipike shqipetare. Dhe ne projektin tuaj " Love
Difference " mesazhi eshte i qarte te komunikojme dhe
te duhemi megjithe diferencat tona. Mendoj, i thashe,
se problemi nuk eshte barazia por dashuria dhe
respekti reciprok, pra kemi te bejme me ekuilibrin
harmonik te se ndryshmes nen nje konteks dinamik te
ndryshueshem.. I bera nje çarçaf me llafellogji e
argumenta sa i thashe se mund te "riparojme" diçka ne
te ardhmen me nje dimension paksa me te reduktuar. Ata
pranuan dhe me pas firmosen per marrjen ne dorezim dhe
per njohjen e se drejtes se autorit. 
Ne qoftese dikush mendon se arti eshte Shpirt i
pasqyruar gabohet! Eshte dhe shpirt, por eshte emer,
biznes, politike, kerkim.
E merkure, 11 qershor ora 3 e mengjesit. 
Pas kthimit te lodhshem e te suksesshem, e festuam me
nje darke ne veranden e Madit. Pierluigi na mori disa
here ne telefon per te ditur si shkoji, miqte e
mikeshat e grupit pyesnin vazhdimisht derisa u be
vone..dhe shkuan .
Madi po pin cigaren e fundit perpara se te shkoje te
fleje. Une kam ne dore goten e fundit me vere dhe me
akull dhe nje emocion i veçante me pershkon tej., dita
qe po jetoj eshte tani apo kur te zgjohem.?!
Ky material u pregatit nga Ylli Jasa ( e-mail:
yllijasa@libero.it ) nen kujdesin dhe kontributin e
Mardena Kelmendi dhe Sokol Galanxhi
Venezia - Itali     Qershor  -  2003

----------


## shigjeta

Urimet me te mira te gjithe atyre qe bene te mundur pjesemarrejen e "Fronit Shqiptar" ne kete projektin ne Biennale te
Venecias

----------


## peoples

Akoma nuk kam vizituar kete eveniment teper profesional dhe te rendesishem ne arenen e Artit Nderkombetar.Ku shume gjuhe dhe shume kultura marrin persiper te japin nje ngjyre apo thjesht nje trajte tjeter arsyes se perse njeriu prodhon pa reshtur asnjehere.Dhe shume artiste,ne biennalet e fundit kane gjykuar ne nje menyre te tille.Projekti i fundit i M.Cattelan,kush e ka pare,prezanton me se miri ate mesazh.
Sa per prezencen e flamurit kuq e zi,ne informacionet qe kam pasur nga shtypi italian dhe ai shqiptar(gazeta shqiptare,koha jone),kam vene re se isshte tjeter projekti qe u prezantua ne biennalen e sivjetshme e kuruar me shume profesionalizem nga Francesco Bonami.Ishte nje projekt qe sillte firmat e Edi Rames dhe Aanri Sales qe titullohej:"Datemi Colore";Jepmeni Ngjyre!Nje video-art,e stabilizuar ne gjirime ne Tirane.
Kurse per projektin e Fronit sinqerisht nuk kisha dijeni,madje dhe nje miku im qe kishte nje pass me dt 11 qershor s'kishte shikuar nje gje te tille.Por me deshire kur te shkoj ne fillim korriku,do ta shikoj ate pune.Ne arsenale besoj eshte fantastike si pozicion.Ne pjesen ku dy vjet me pare,ne edicionin e kaluar te biennales,ishte vendosur Il Papa e Cattelan i goditur nga nje meteorit.Ndersa kete vit nje fron i kombit apo mbreterise shqiptare,jo keq!
AP.

----------


## katana



----------


## katana

per te interesuarit ....

HISTORI SHQIPETARE 
 SHKRUAR NE VENEZIA


Nje lajm shume i bukur, kete vit ne Bienale te Venecias prezantohet dhe arti shqiptar.
Me se fundi dhe ne paraqetemi para botes ne nje moster kaq te rendesishme, te duket se dhe bota po fillon ta na konsideroj si pjese e saj.
Ky eshte nje tjeter shembull qe arti jone me hap te qete por te vendosur po hyn ne arenat nderkombetare. Te gjithe artistet e mbare botes kane per detyre te shenjte ndaj vetes te japin me te miren qe fshihet ne mbrendine e tyre, por ne krahas kesaj duhet te japim me te miren dhe kundrejt nje emri te shumevuajtur qe quhet Shqiperi.
Me 15 qershor u hap kete vit i 50-ti Ekspozicion Internacional i Artit ne Venezia, i drejtuar nga Francesco Bonami:
Songi e confliti; La dittatura dello spettatore.
Endrra dhe konflikte; Diktatura e spektatorit.
Shqiperia prezantohet me nje karrige:
-  fron mbreteror, "Princi i Arberit", i realizuar nga Ylli Jasa.
Ylli ka lindur ne  Çekosllovaki ne korrik te 1959, eshte rritur ne veri te Afrikes, ne mes te kulturave te ndryshme dhe eshte formuar ne shkolla te ndryshme; ka studiuar ne Tirane: Inxhinieri metalurgjike, Ekonomi dhe Gazetari(1985); ne Assisi 1992 (Itali) Musico-Terapia, redaktor i transmesionit Tam-Tam ne gjuhen shqipe prane Radio Onde Friulane, Mediator kulturor ne Friuli-Venezia Giulia midis Triestes dhe Venezies nga 1994 deri me sot 2003..
Autor i vellimeve me poezi ne italishte " Shpirti ne ere" 1992. te punimit letrar ne italishte "Pertej" 1995, nje vademekum mbi emigracionin shqipetar ne Friuli, te sponsorizuar nga provinca e Udines 1997, autor i murales "Muri i endrrave" 2002 dhe "Froni Princi i Arberit", per te cilin po flasim i eksopozuar ne Biennalen e Venezia.
Desha te di diçka me shume mbi kete projekt nga goja e vete autorit...

Pyeta Yllin, se si arriti te lidhet me Biennalen dhe si doli idea e fronit "Princi i Arberit"?


-Me date 4 a 5 maj  kontrolloj si zakonisht posten time elektronike dhe shoh nje email ardhur nga fondacioni di Biella, ku me njihnin me projektin " Love Difference" qe po zhvillonin nen udheheqjen e artistit me fame... Michelangelo Pistoletto. E lexoj disa here dhe nuk arrija ta lexoja...., ndjeva se po me kerkonin nje punim per te marre pjese ne festivalin e 50-te internacional te artit. Nje gjysem dite mbaja letren ne dore me e-mailin e fondacionit dhe nuk e besoja, per kete aresye dhe e shtypa ne leter.... qe ta prekja, ishte bileta ime e hyrjes ne nje dimension tjeter... ne boten e artit.... ne Itali.... ne Venecia.... ne Biennale te Venecias.... ne koncertin ...hem apo si i thone ne festivalin e 50-te  I N T E R N A C I O N A L, oooho ho sa i famshem qe jam, .... me siguri Ai larte... kish bere ndonje ngaterrese artistike kesaj rradhe, çfare surprize eshte jeta....
Pasi me mbaroji pak "frizanti "..., fillova te gjykoj me aresye..., asgje nuk ndodh kot, ashtu rastesisht, jemi ne qe nuk i japim "dum", apo shpjegojme disi... por nuk arrijme dot deri ne fund pasi nuk ka nje fund por vetem vazhdim...

Mund te na flasesh me me hollesi mbi projektin e te famshmit Mikelanxhelo Pistoletos?

-"Love Difference" eshte nje levizje iderash e lindur ne pranveren e 2002 ne Cittadellarte-Fondazione Pistoletto (Biella), nje laborator krijues i artit te angazhuar ne fushat shoqerore.
Kjo levizje kerkon te perhape mendimin e permbledhur ne keto fjale " Te duash diferencat" te shprehur nga M. Pistoletto ne manifesin e tij "Projekt arti" i 1994-s qe kerkon te çoje artin te marre pergjegjesi direkte ne çdo aktivitet njerezor: nga ekonomia ne politike, nga shkenca ne fe, nga edukimi ne sjellje.
Ne kete ekspozicion Michelangelo Pistoletto, i cili kete vit mori çmimin "Leone d'oro" per karriere, merre pjese me nje tryeze te madhe pasqyre te kristalte ne formen e detit Mesdhe dhe te gjitha shtetet qe lagen nga ky det duhet te sjellin nga nje karrike, per ta patur kete ambjent dhe per takime mes kulturash te ndryshme... 
Dhe mua me kerkohej te beja nje karrige tipike shqiptare...

Si u realizua idea e nje froni "Princi i Arbrit"?

-Mora urgjent zonjen Vitoren Stefa Leka ne telefon:
- Ec o Ylli ketu, me tha te te jap nje karrike time te guzhines eshte e vjeter dhe me kashte.... 
-A jo jo i thashe, ajo kashta eshte teper e lehte, me shume me shume..
-Epo.. ç'te them une, mu pergjegj Vitorja, ku ka karrike tipike tani...?
Pa shaka, une nuk gjeta nje karrike te tille as ne toke e as ne qiell, mendova te sajoj diçka tip poltrone dhe ne frymezim e siper mori formen e nje froni mbreteror, qe duket sikur ka qene froni i Skenderbeut.
U lidha dhe me zonjen Mardena Kelmendi dhe Sokol Galanxhi, te cilit me ndihmuan ne realizimin e ketij projekti.
Mund ta shpjegoj se pikerishte ne keto muaj po merresha me nje projekt me tavolina kristali dhe shpata te verteta si kembe mbajtese, se sforcimi im shpirteror per te marre pjese medeomos ne kete festival ne Biennale me beri te konceptoj diçka jashte dimensioneve normale te nje karrike. 

Si u prit nga "Biennale di Venezia" froni "Princi i Arberit"?

Per t'u pelquer u pelqye, por me pas doli nje problem..... Froni ka permasa gjigante eshte i larte 2 m e 20 cm doli mbi te gjithe dhe vete tavolinen e Mikelanxhelos... Te tjere kishin derguar kush nje stol, kush nje karrike, kush nje jastek..., por kerkush nje poltrone mbreterore. U duk sikur qendra e gravitetit u spostua nga tavolina ne fronin shqiptar... dhe kjo krijoi probleme prioriteti...
U be nje debat civil te vendosej apo jo..... Une ngula kembe qe te vendosej dhe me vone une mund ta ndrroja me nje poltrone tjeter me permasa me te vogla, por tani duket çdo gje e qete, asnjeri nuk po kerkon ta ndrroje.... dhe shpresoj te qe froni i Princit te Arberit te qendroje deri ne fund te ekspozites...

Cfare vlere marrin punimet e eksopozuara ne Biennale?

Nje punonjes i Biennales me tha se punimet e kryera marrin vlere vetem nga prezenca ne kete ekspozite dhe jane "pjese koleksioni" ku baza e vlerave leviz aty rrotull te 30.000 euro.Natyrisht kjo vetem per te krijuar nje ide dhe jo nje çmim. Pasi reflektova me shume ne vizionin tim rreth fronit qe dorezova aty, kam planifikuar te filloi te beje serite e para te poltronave-fron me stemat e ndryshme shqipetare, me dizenjo e grafike tradicionale e moderne( nga ana teknike e realizimit te emblemave..), punuar ne dru te çmuar, dhe siperfaqe te veçanta te trajtuara me shtresa floriri. Natyrisht investimi im eshte ne realizimin e prototipave, ne permiresimin e porjektit ne detaje dhe ne kurimin e figures apo imazhit si element i rendesishem ne marketing. Ne kete program kam dhe nje liste te vogel personazhesh te nivelit boteror te cileve do t'u bej peshqeshet e para duke krijuar keshtu apo shtuar me tej historine e fronit Princi i Arberit. Nga ana tjeter, mirepres çdo perkrahje financiare apo morale nga publiku shqipetar per te bashkepunuar dhe koordinuar forcat ne hapjen e nje horizonti te ri ne kulturen dhe ne biznesin shqipetar.

Perveç ketij projekti qe lindi me fronin çfare jeni duke punuar?

Jashte ketij programi kam dy vjet qe po merrem me studimin dhe projektimin e arredamentit te brendshem nen uje te pishinave. Behet fjale ketu per nje sudim tregu ne nivelin boteror me kompani te tjera kerkimi dhe azhornimin nje here ne gjashte muaj.... Projekti konsiston ne veshjen e brendeshme te pishinave me objekte dekorative origjinale marre nga fundet e deteve dhe te oqeaneve. Flasim per nje kompozim artistik dhe teper te veçante te flòres dhe faunes detare duke perjashtuar ne menyre kategorike peshqit dhe kafshe te tjera levizese. Arqitektura e ketij projekti dhe teknika e perdorur (qe eshte unike ne llojin e saje) pasi gjithshka ne plataformen e pishines eshte e zhytur nen nje shtrese kristali artificial jep mundesine e realizimit te ndriçimit me fibra optike. Keto dite jam ne realizimin e nje pishine maket me permasa te reduktuara e cila do te jete nje nga 7 prototipet e kompozuara.Besoj te gjej treg dhe jashte Italie dhe nuk perjashtoj mundesine ne Shqiperi dhe Kosove.
Ah, desha te shtoj dhe diçka tjeter lidhur me punimet e mija. Ne prezantimet e tyre kam vendosur nje emer arti YNSAAR, me tingellon i veçante dhe ka nje eko shkretetire...,

Perse zgjodhen pikerisht ju per te prezantuar artin shqiptar ne Biennale?

-Ne fakt u ineresova se si kishte ardhur ai mesazh deri tek une dhe perse pikerisht tek une dhe tani...?
- Mu pergjigjen se qeveria e Tiranes nuk kishte pasur kohe materiale qe t'u pergjigjej dhe disa te tjere nuk kishin qene gati pasi gjithshka kishte ardhur me vonese dhe nuk  kish kohe.
Me nje fjale kohra te ndryshme jashte kohe, pa kohe, me pak kohe, brenda nje kohe te shkurter qe s'kish me kohe,.... e mora vesh me kish ngelur kjo"dopio 6" ne dore dhe s'kisha kohe, diku ne nje cep bisede dikush nga fondacioni me zuri shkarasi ne goje emrin e arbereshit te njohur per websitin e tij dhe per muziken... Pino Cacoza... por ka ngelur gjithshka per t'u zbuluar, mbase dhe jo...
Por ajo qe arrij te vleresoj eshte fakti se hyra ne nje cep te historise se Venecias dhe te klasifikimit te pjeseve te rralla te artit boteror nepermjet atij froni..., gje qe shume artiste shume me te afte se une nuk e kane kollaj ate mundesi... modestisht.
Kush deshiron te di diçka me shume mbi kete projekt, ose eshte i interesuar mbi punimet e Ylli Jases mund te lidhet me te direkt me kete adrese e-maili:
medialb@libero.it wegaswegas@hotmail.com
Intervistoi
Nirvana Pistulli

----------

